# Acer Laptop Crash



## ShootngStars5 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello There from a newbie in South Australia
I have an Acer Aspire 5536 Laptop with windows vista home (not sure whether basic or premium) installed.
I have sent the computer back to Acer in Sydney as the technician told me the hard drive was gone.
I just wonder whether any of you would know if this was the real problem.
This is what was written on the screen:
Broadcom UNDI PXE-2.1 v11.4.1
Copyright (C) 2000-2008 Broadcom Corporation
Copyright (C) 1997-2008 Intel Corporation
All rights reserved

Broadcom Base Code PXE-2.1 v1.1.0
Copyright (C) 2000-2008 Broadcom Corporation
Copyright (C) 1997-2008 Intel Corporation
PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-MOF: Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM
Operating system not found

When I spoke with the technician she told me to press the FN key and keep pressing the F10 button but nothing happened. She also got me then to press the F2 key and that brought up a window with some other alternatives but still nothing other than the writing above came up on the screen.

I just wonder if it was the hard drive and what maybe caused this or have I had some virus. I am an oldie with not much computer knowledge but reckon some of you may be able to enlighten me a little.
I've only had the laptop for 15 months (i.e just out of warranty) - I never got he extended warranty.

Is there anything I could have done to rectify the problem without costing me the fee of $129 to have the laptop put back to factory settings?

Many thanks for anyone's help and time.
Cheers
Lyn


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> Broadcom Base Code PXE-2.1 v1.1.0
> Copyright (C) 2000-2008 Broadcom Corporation
> Copyright (C) 1997-2008 Intel Corporation
> PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
> ...


You normally get this message when the PC cannot boot to the hard drive.

It is very likely you have a failed hard drive. The system cannot find the boot

drive so it is attempting network boot.


----------



## albertosehs (Jan 30, 2011)

Since we are not 100% sure that your hard-drive is the problem you can do a clean install of your operating system, that might solve the problem. Find your windows vista reinstallation disc, insert it in the drive, restart your computer and press F12 to get to the Boot Menu (on an Acer Pc the FN# key might be different, so try different keys until you get to the boot menu). After successfully getting in the boot menu, boot your pc using the reinstallation disc. After that perform a clean install. A clean install will delete all you information and data from pc so backup your pictures or important documents. Hope that helps!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this

PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable

usually is just the bios is set to boot from the network card and you just need to set the bios to boot from hard drive first


----------

